# Queensland Floods



## caferacer (Jul 22, 2010)

Hi we are experiencing major flooding in Brisbane and Queensland tons of cars trucks and vans just washing down river 4 foot of rain in 2 hours even Brisbane river has busted her banks 10 dead and 72 poor sole's missing over a third of Queensland is under water at present poor buggers caferacer


----------



## Mike Reilley (Jan 2, 2008)

48" of rain in 2 hours?? Didn't know that was possible. Mega woof!!!

Hope all is OK with you and your GRR....


----------



## ThinkerT (Jan 2, 2008)

I thought you guys were in the middle of a twenty year drought or some such...water shortage solved?


----------



## caferacer (Jul 22, 2010)

Ipswich a city just west of Brisbane a hours drive the rivertheir is 21 Metres and rising,that's a big Train loco workshops over their, Brisbane river is 5 metres one small town got 1.6 metres over 5 feet a hour of water and rising 5th flood in 20 days.If you see it on the news its unreal. 
The main dam is getting the amount of 2 Sydney harbors of water a day pouring into it and the place is a mess their are cars automobiles just floating down the rivers and the poor beggers over in Western Australia are in a huge drought with no water such is nature's furie caferacer


----------



## Muzza (Oct 30, 2010)

We live in Victoria, 1000miles south of you, and there has just been a bulletin on the television warning of torential rain from that system heading down here. Warnings not to go into flood water etc. It has been raining here for a couple of days. What is going on with the weather? In Central Victoria in January it should be hot and dry. We are really feeling for you in Brisbane.


----------



## TonyWalsham (Jan 2, 2008)

My Mother and sister both live in Brisbane. 
The aged care facility where Mum is seems to be well away from any danger. 
My sister lives in Carina, a suburb towards downtown but similarly has also been spared any immediate flooding. 
My daughter, her husband and my two Grandsons live South of Brisbane in the Northern NSW town of Lismore, which is also facing extensive flooding. Fortunately they live on quite high ground. 

I was planning on driving up for a visit in about 10 days. That trip is likely to be postponed for some weeks.


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Thank you all for the updates. We can heard about it on the news but when it comes from folks directly affected, it's much more personal. 

When you are able to go, travel safe, Tony.


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

Whats happening down there is surreal, we got 18" of rain in a 24 hr period with periods of 2" per hour, but 48" of rain in a 2 hour period simply boggles the mind, even in a rainforest thats a hellova lot of water.


----------



## K.A.Simpson (Mar 6, 2008)

Here is the Queensland paper. The worst is yet to come for Brisbane & Northern New South Wales. 

http://www.couriermail.com.au/


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

And a direct link to the images of the devastation..... Images of the Queensland Flooding


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

Anyone heard from David Fletcher?


----------



## TonyWalsham (Jan 2, 2008)

No, but David lives near me. 1,200 miles from the floods. 
He could be away on vacation.


----------



## David Fletcher (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks for asking Dwight, 
as Tony notes, we're a long way from the trouble, and I live quite high on a hill outside Melbourne, so flooding here isn't likely any time soon. Its pretty crazy whats going on in the north, and our Queensland office has been closed, right next to the Brisbane river. 

Many thanks, 
David.


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

Well I'm happy to hear you're okay David, as well as Tony, caferacer, and our other Oz members!! Thanks for checking in.


----------



## wigginsn (Jan 9, 2008)

Its all over the headlines here, pretty wild shots on the news tonite. Hope you and yours are safe and well cafe. 

Cheers 
Neil


----------

